# R.I.P My little girl



## budgirl9 (Dec 1, 2013)

On Friday November 29th I had to put my sweet little Autumn down. she had a stroke. she was a 3 year old Holland Lop and the sweetest bunny I have ever had. I will miss her very much.


----------



## wee_bunny (Dec 1, 2013)

I'm very sorry for your loss :-(


----------



## jemm (Dec 1, 2013)

It's never easy, I am sorry for your loss


----------



## Azerane (Dec 1, 2013)

I'm very sorry for your loss. Binky free Autumn


----------



## Aubrisita (Dec 1, 2013)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Dec 1, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss of your beautiful girl.  It always hurts to lose a beloved pet. RIP little sweetie, binky free!


----------



## Tauntz (Dec 1, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss of your sweet little Autumn. I hope the pain of her loss will begin to ease & that perhaps when the time is right for you, you will be able to love & give a wonderful home to another bunny. Autumn will always hold a special place in your heart but those who love animals tend to have big hearts with room for more.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 1, 2013)

We're so sorry for your loss. It's never an easy thing to have to say goodbye but it's a necessity sometimes and you did the right thing even though it probably doesn't feel like it. Rest in peace little girl, you are loved and missed.


----------



## pani (Dec 5, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear about Autumn. :{

Looks like she was a lovely girl, and I'm sure you were able to give her the best possible life she had here with us.


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 5, 2013)

She was absolutely precious! I'm so sorry that you didn't get nearly enough time together (not that any amount could truly be "enough")... but I'm sure you gave her a wonderful life while you could. Losing a beloved pet is always brutal.

I put together my first breeding pair of sugar gliders last spring and thought I was prepared for the potential heartbreak of being a breeder - I was well aware that gliders often reject and/or cannibalize their first (or even second) joey or pair of joeys, so when Tabby got pregnant with her and Lemmy's first joey, I braced myself for the distinct possibility that Tiger (their joey) wouldn't make it. Unfortunately, I wasn't even remotely prepared for the tragedy we ended up facing - Tabitha, with a joey 4 weeks IP (in pouch - gliders are marsupials; pregnant for 16 days followed by 9 weeks of having their joey(s) in their pouch), very suddenly fell deathly ill and passed away about two minutes before we pulled up to the emergency vet around 1 am on her 9 month birthday. Her joey was still alive and the e-vet staff were desperate to come up with a way to save it (the on-call exotics vet was still a few minutes away), but I had to tell them not to bother as I knew there was no way Tiger was far enough along to survive without mom, even with expert medical care.

We found out from her necropsy that she died of a liver infection, but still have no clue how that would've happened. It took me three months before I finally felt ready to dig through pedigrees and find Lemmy a new wifey.

Binky free, Autumn!... perhaps you'll get to meet my little Tabitha on the other side of the bridge. :rainbow:


----------



## Tauntz (Dec 5, 2013)

Hi, Imbrium!
Its so good to see you posting again! I've appreciated all your wonderful bunny advice/help when I first joined with my Jersey wooly girls, Faith & Hope. I'm so sorry you lost your sugar glider, Tabitha & her joey. Hope things are going better for you & your gliders & bunnies. :welcome2


----------



## lovelops (Dec 12, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear that... my heart goes out to you...


----------

